# Help convince me my fears about SEA aren't true



## longlongmaan (2 mo ago)

I just found this forum and created my account to hear opinions as I'm in a rather difficult state mentally.

I'm about to embark on the adventure of TEFL after getting all my documents in order in SEA. I'm from the Balkans. I've done my research, I know I shouldn't feel this way and I'm probably just paranoid, but when you come from this part of the world the only thing we hear about SEA countries is always related to tsunamis, drug cartels, rampant human and organ trafficking, kidnappings etc... Every documentary, every TV channel, every news article that even mentions Vietnam/Laos/Cambodia/Thailand (which is pretty rare) always carries with it the message that it's the most dangerous part of the world and certain death awaits all those who wonder there. I know that Myanmar is the only unsafe place now for foreigners because of the political situation in the country. But please tell me I'm wrong in what I've been influenced to think about these other countries, I love their history, their culture, and met several people from there in my previous career and travels, never a bad experience. Yet I can't shake this feeling that the moment one lands there he's targeted for either trafficking or organ harvesting. I know I'm probably paranoid, mistaken, wrongly influenced by our local sources of information. Yet whenever I think about planning my flight I can't shake the feeling It will be my last couple of days alive.

I've been and worked in the US and Germany abroad for a few months, I never had this feeling of impending doom about something I really want to do, so it's definitely not a fear of travel to a far away unknown place. I'm convinced it's likely propaganda that's made me this afraid of that region, and maybe answered my own question. Still I'd like to hear some opinions just to calm me down and convince myself I'm doing the right thing. Those of you who are or have worked in SEA for a while at least, how safe is it for foreigners?


----------



## JR Rosenberger (4 mo ago)

Sorry for the late reply as I noticed there are not many that do on this forum, but I can only share my experience. As an American I found that in my travels and experiences in Thailand have been positive. 
So much so that I’ve built a house and plan to live there permanently next month in Jan 2023. From there I plan to visit the rest of SEA.
Anxiety is a bitch when making life changing decisions, but even here in America all those things you mentioned your fears are based upon can happen here as well. I’m currently in California so all that does go on.
It’s the law of averages if you find yourself governed by them you may never truly live the life that you richly desire. It’s a choice we all have to make. To quote a favorite movie of mine, you’re either gotta get busy living or get busy dying. The world is out there whether you’re part of it or not is your decision.
But if you’re ever in Chiang Mai, Thailand, I’ll buy you a beer.
Best of luck in your decision and course of action, brother. Cheers


----------

